# Direct vs Dish



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

I am sure some of these questions are not easily answerable but I will ask them any way. 
It looks soon E and D will basically have same HD package. Can anyone project on who will improve that packagefirst. I know some subscribers can get CBS in HD. on E Will the other major networks go DBS. I wonder why not?
Second question. Does either network have and edge in broadcast quality of HD. From all I have noticed its important to get a quality signal in to TV to get a quality picture.
I am trying to decide on D or E . I have been with dish several years, but as I switch over to HD I have the option of changing.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

DirecTV has better hardware because it's made by multiple consumer electronic companies. 
Dish has more room on the satellites to easily add HD channels. 
Dish is less expensive (by $12 a year)
Dish will have the PVR921 before DirecTV (HD PVR)
DirecTV will eventually have HD Tivo... much more stable and higher quality PVR software. 

This is how I see the current situation. If I was a sales rep selling you the systems, i'd have to ask more questions to better qualify what system is right for you. 
Don't worry about CBS, as most new receivers have an over the air tuner built into the box, and if you can get the signal, it'll be perfect.

If you consider the above points, which one do you think is better for you?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Right now Dish has announced a LOT more satellite bandwith for HDTV. This will not be for local ABC/NBC/etc you will need an antenna to get your local stations in HDTV. Dish only offers NY/LA CBS in HDTV for those that live in one of 17 markets (check dish web site with your address to see if you qualify).

For national networks such as ESPN-HD, HDNet, HDMovies, etc. Dish has announce that they are going to have a new satellite for HDTV. This will give them significantely more bandwith than DirecTV has announced to carry many more channels. But, two things I see:

1. There are not that many HDTV channels available yet and DirecTV could probably squeeze them in once their new D-7s satellite goes up.

2. It is possible that DirecTV has made arrangements for more satellite space like Dish has done and has not announce it early.

It is also rumored that Dish will almost immediately offer many more channels than DirecTV has announced. But, many of these networks (like SciFi) will not be in HDTV but rather "enhanced resolution" and may/may not be upgraded to true HDTV when the channels begin to transmit an HDTV channel. Many people complain of overcompression of channels on DBS systems, this is a way around it for many of the most popular channels. Again as in 1 and 2 above DirecTV might suddenly announce something similar.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Directv is owned by Hughes. Hughes also owns the Galaxy series of satellites Galaxy 4R is located at 99 degrees and Galaxy 3 is at 95 degrees so it is possible for Directv to do the same within their own corporate framework.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

boba said:


> Directv is owned by Hughes. Hughes also owns the Galaxy series of satellites Galaxy 4R is located at 99 degrees and Galaxy 3 is at 95 degrees so it is possible for Directv to do the same within their own corporate framework.


Especially since Latin America DTV is in financial trouble, they may just end up using that sat capacity for US channels.


----------



## Cybert (Sep 5, 2003)

I am a DTv subscriber. I have TC+ with locals and Sho, HBO, and Starz. I have been thinking about getting a DVR for a while but didn't want to pay 249 for the equipment (99 with FFDVR). I found out about the Dish offer of a free one but it apparently has some issues as well as not as many features as the DTivo. Also there is a big recording time difference between the boxes. 

My current issues are that I think Dish will be cheaper, provide more movie channels, and provide some DVR functionality but I am concerned about the quality of the service and the equipment. Another big problem is they want a 24 month contract. From what I understand I can get a 12 month contract if I get just the DVR but I really want a second room. What is Dish's policy about adding additional receivers in mid contract. I was thinking maybe I could get the one room and then a month or two later add the second room without extending the contract to 24 months. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Cybert said:


> I am a DTv subscriber. I have TC+ with locals and Sho, HBO, and Starz. I have been thinking about getting a DVR for a while but didn't want to pay 249 for the equipment (99 with FFDVR). I found out about the Dish offer of a free one but it apparently has some issues as well as not as many features as the DTivo. Also there is a big recording time difference between the boxes.
> 
> My current issues are that I think Dish will be cheaper, provide more movie channels, and provide some DVR functionality but I am concerned about the quality of the service and the equipment. Another big problem is they want a 24 month contract. From what I understand I can get a 12 month contract if I get just the DVR but I really want a second room. What is Dish's policy about adding additional receivers in mid contract. I was thinking maybe I could get the one room and then a month or two later add the second room without extending the contract to 24 months.
> 
> ...


You could but it would cost you $99 for that extra receiver and you would need to either run the 2nd cable yourself or pay for someone to do it, if you get both receivers at sign-up, both receivers will be Free plus both will be installed for Free, it is up to you weather the 2nd option is worth the 2nd year commitment or not.


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for your thoughts. One of my problems , and I wonder how many other DBS owners have this problem to, is that I live in a very rural area. Our tv stations or small and will probably not start broadcasting Hd for a while. Also the closet station tower is about 75 or 80 miles away and I have a hard time getting a clear picture even with a big antenna. Iget the major networks through dish. I was grandfathered over an can still get those. That is why I am very interested in getting networks over DBS, in HD . I realize if there are not enough DBS owners with that problem that probably nothing will done in regards to networks.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Make sure you're not getting hit with the DVR fees from Dish if you plan on having more than one DVR.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Cybert said:


> Also there is a big recording time difference between the boxes.
> 
> My current issues are that I think Dish will be cheaper, provide more movie channels, and provide some DVR functionality but I am concerned about the quality of the service and the equipment.


Keep in mind the DISH Player DVR 510 is a single tuner system. That means, you will watch a recording while the tuner records one show live, or you will have to watch what you are recording, live.

The DirecTV receivers powered by TiVo are all two tuner models. This means you can watch one thing live while recording something else.

By the way, there are DirecTV receivers with TiVo, just released by Samsung, that have the higher recording capacity. These units will have a hefty price tag.

And, if you really need to, you can add a drive to an existing TiVo, by visiting some of the advertisers on tivocommunity.com, which will increase your recording time.


----------



## Cybert (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you Everyone! 

I took the plunge and went for the DTivo. The Season Pass, Wishlists and Tivo Suggestions just sound too cool! I use the 'scout' feature on my current DTV receiver and I didn't find that on the Dish box. I want my box to go out and find interesting new things for me to watch. A PTA (personal TV assistant), if you will. 

So here is the deal...

I currently have DTV TC+ with locals,sho,hbo,starz for 72.99. Add in the DTivo fee of 4.99 and you get 77.98. I read about a deal on Tivo Community where you can get TC Premier (no tivo fee) with locals for 87.99 - 20.00 = 77.99 for six months with 12 month commitment (would have to commit to 12 with activation of Tivo anyway). So I called them up and upgraded. Then I got on their website and ordered the Tivo with the FFDVR code for $99. With taxes and s/h it was 120. After six months I can drop back to what I had for the same price. 

I am waiting for installation. I hope this thing is as cool as it seems!


----------

